# [gel]Update gentoo-unstable zerstört Desktop auf Notebook

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

gestern habe ich gentoo-unstable (systemd) aktualisiert.

Über 70 Pakete kde-frameworks wurden installiert.

Heute starte ich ein System nach dem anderen:

Auf dem Desktop nichts mehr zu sehen außer rechts oben ein weißes Quadrat, der Rest schwarz.

Was hat diese Zerstörung ausgelöst?

So etwas habe ich schon viele Jahre im Umgang mit gentoo noch nie erlebt,

daß nach einem Update der Desktop kaputt ist.

Desktop: kde-plasma

Muß ich nun alle Systeme neu installieren?

Oder kommt wieder das Argument: unstable ist eben unstabil, da muss man einfach abwarten  :Smile: 

Gruß

ManfredLast edited by ManfredB on Tue Oct 26, 2021 4:15 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## ManfredB

Nachtrag:

Dieses Problem habe ich nur auf meinem Notebook, auf dem PC ist alles in Ordnung,

das habe ich erst eben festgestellt.

Auf dem Notebook habe ich die 74 Pakete erst als binpkgs erstellt und dann alle vorhandenen

Systeme mit binpkgs aktualisiert.

So mache ich das auf PC auch. An den binpkgs kann es also nicht liegen.

Grafik-Karte auf dem Notebook: Intel

Auf dem PC Nvidia.

Auf beiden Geräten nutze ich ausschließlich gentoo-kernel-bin, keine gentoo-sources mehr.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## asturm

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Heute starte ich ein System nach dem anderen:
> 
> Auf dem Desktop nichts mehr zu sehen außer rechts oben ein weißes Quadrat, der Rest schwarz.

 

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Nachtrag:
> 
> Dieses Problem habe ich nur auf meinem Notebook, auf dem PC ist alles in Ordnung

 

Also jetzt doch nur auf einem System?

In seltenen Fällen kann ein KDE Frameworks/Plasma Update bei laufender Desktop Session Benutzereinstellungen zerschießen - ist mir schon ewig nicht mehr passiert obwohl bei mir jedes Plasma Update so durchgeführt wird.

Der simpelste Test, ob nur die Benutzereinstellungen betroffen sind, ist sich mit einem kurzerhand frisch erstellten Testuser anzumelden.

----------

## ManfredB

Hier nun Daten:

```

emerge --info

Portage 3.0.28 (python 3.9.7-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/plasma/systemd, gcc-11.2.0, glibc-2.33-r7, 5.14.12-gentoo-dist x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.14.12-gentoo-dist-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-7200U_CPU_@_2.50GHz-with-glibc2.33

KiB Mem:     8019156 total,   6968100 free

KiB Swap:    5242876 total,   5242876 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Fri, 15 Oct 2021 06:36:29 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 7d33e02c8d7038b5d53c9bde3b45d2af119e0471

sh bash 5.1_p8

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.37_p1 p0) 2.37

app-shells/bash:          5.1_p8::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.34.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          3.9.7_p1::gentoo, 3.10.0_p1::gentoo

dev-lang/rust-bin:        1.55.0::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.21.3::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.8::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.25::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.71-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.5::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.37_p1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            11.2.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.4::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.14::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.33-r7::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /gsy/var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/gentoo-mirror/gentoo

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/gsyd/var/cache/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--quiet-build=y"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs binpkg-multi-instance buildpkg config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/gsy/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi activities alsa amd64 bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli crypt cups dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk gui iconv icu ipv6 jpeg kde kipi kwallet lcms libglvnd libnotify libtirpc mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf plasma png policykit ppds qml qt5 readline sdl seccomp semantic-desktop spell split-usr ssl startup-notification svg systemd tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2019" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-3 php7-4" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres12 postgres13" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby26 ruby27" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq proto steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, RUSTFLAGS

```

```

inxi -F

System:    Host: stablea4 Kernel: 5.14.12-gentoo-dist x86_64 bits: 64 Desktop: KDE Plasma 5 

           Distro: Gentoo Base System release 2.8 

Machine:   Type: Laptop System: Acer product: Aspire A517-51 v: V1.22 serial: NXGSUEG00784901CBA3400 

           Mobo: KBL model: Dragonite_KL v: V1.22 serial: NBGSU1100384977DE03400 UEFI: Insyde v: 1.22 date: 10/09/2018 

Battery:   ID-1: BAT1 charge: 26.5 Wh (62.5%) condition: 42.4/48.9 Wh (86.6%) volts: 15.3 min: 15.2 

CPU:       Info: Dual Core model: Intel Core i5-7200U bits: 64 type: MT MCP cache: L2: 3 MiB 

           Speed: 700 MHz min/max: 400/2500 MHz Core speeds (MHz): 1: 700 2: 700 3: 700 4: 700 

Graphics:  Device-1: Intel HD Graphics 620 driver: i915 v: kernel 

           Device-2: Chicony HD WebCam type: USB driver: uvcvideo 

           Display: x11 server: X.org 1.20.13 driver: loaded: intel unloaded: modesetting resolution: <missing: xdpyinfo> 

           Message: Advanced graphics data unavailable for root. 

Audio:     Device-1: Intel Sunrise Point-LP HD Audio driver: snd_hda_intel 

           Sound Server-1: ALSA v: k5.14.12-gentoo-dist running: yes 

           Sound Server-2: PulseAudio v: 15.0 running: yes 

Network:   Device-1: Realtek RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet driver: r8169 

           IF: enp1s0f1 state: down mac: 98:28:a6:31:54:e7 

           Device-2: Qualcomm Atheros QCA9377 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter driver: ath10k_pci 

           IF: wlp2s0 state: up mac: 00:f4:8d:9a:69:7f 

Bluetooth: Device-1: Lite-On Qualcomm Atheros QCA9377 Bluetooth type: USB driver: btusb 

           Report: rfkill ID: hci0 rfk-id: 0 state: down bt-service: N/A rfk-block: hardware: no software: no 

           address: see --recommends 

Drives:    Local Storage: total: 931.51 GiB used: 32.45 GiB (3.5%) 

           ID-1: /dev/sda vendor: SanDisk model: SDSSDA-1T00 size: 931.51 GiB 

Partition: ID-1: / size: 19.56 GiB used: 10.41 GiB (53.2%) fs: ext4 dev: /dev/sda5 

Swap:      ID-1: swap-1 type: partition size: 5 GiB used: 0 KiB (0.0%) dev: /dev/sda3 

Sensors:   System Temperatures: cpu: 29.8 C mobo: 27.8 C 

           Fan Speeds (RPM): N/A 

Info:      Processes: 165 Uptime: 4m Memory: 7.65 GiB used: 1.19 GiB (15.5%) Shell: Bash inxi: 3.3.06

```

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Hier noch die xorg.log:

```

[   106.205] (--) Log file renamed from "/var/log/Xorg.pid-1016.log" to "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"

[   106.205] 

X.Org X Server 1.20.13

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   106.205] Build Operating System: Linux 5.10.52-gentoo-dist x86_64 Gentoo

[   106.205] Current Operating System: Linux unstablea5 5.14.12-gentoo-dist #1 SMP Wed Oct 13 18:56:41 -00 2021 x86_64

[   106.205] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-linux root=UUID=ee8b3f85-d5da-431f-ad24-0ea01bd7ab7a ro rootfstype=ext4 quiet

[   106.205] Build Date: 02 August 2021  06:10:36PM

[   106.205]  

[   106.205] Current version of pixman: 0.40.0

[   106.205]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   106.205] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   106.205] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Oct 15 09:36:53 2021

[   106.205] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   106.205] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[   106.205] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[   106.205] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[   106.205] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[   106.206] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[   106.206] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   106.206] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   106.206] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[   106.206] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[   106.206] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   106.206]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   106.206] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   106.206]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   106.206] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   106.206]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   106.206] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[   106.206]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   106.206]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[   106.206] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[   106.206]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   106.206]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[   106.206] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/

[   106.206] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[   106.206] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[   106.206] (II) Loader magic: 0x55d45b97ad00

[   106.206] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   106.206]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   106.206]    X.Org Video Driver: 24.1

[   106.206]    X.Org XInput driver : 24.1

[   106.206]    X.Org Server Extension : 10.0

[   106.207] (++) using VT number 1

[   106.207] (II) systemd-logind: logind integration requires -keeptty and -keeptty was not provided, disabling logind integration

[   106.207] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[   106.217] (--) PCI:*(0@0:2:0) 8086:5916:1025:121e rev 2, Mem @ 0xb0000000/16777216, 0xa0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00004000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[   106.217] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   106.218] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   106.218] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   106.218]    compiled for 1.20.13, module version = 1.0.0

[   106.218]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0

[   106.218] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 0

[   106.218] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 1

[   106.218] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 2

[   106.218] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 3

[   106.218] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[   106.218] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[   106.219] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[   106.219] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   106.219]    compiled for 1.20.13, module version = 2.99.917

[   106.219]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   106.219]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1

[   106.219] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[   106.219] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so

[   106.219] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   106.219]    compiled for 1.20.13, module version = 1.20.13

[   106.219]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   106.219]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1

[   106.219] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[   106.219] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[   106.219] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[   106.219] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[   106.219] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[   106.219] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[   106.219] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:

   i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,

   915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,

   Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,

   GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43

[   106.219] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) HD Graphics

[   106.219] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Graphics

[   106.219] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Pro Graphics

[   106.219] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms

[   106.219] (II) intel(0): Using Kernel Mode Setting driver: i915, version 1.6.0 20201103

[   106.235] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting

[   106.235] (--) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) HD Graphics 620

[   106.235] (--) intel(0): CPU: x86-64, sse2, sse3, ssse3, sse4.1, sse4.2, avx, avx2; using a maximum of 2 threads

[   106.235] (II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[   106.235] (==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[   106.235] (==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

[   106.235] (==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[   106.236] (II) intel(0): Output eDP1 has no monitor section

[   106.236] (**) intel(0): Found backlight control interface intel_backlight (type 'raw') for output eDP1

[   106.236] (II) intel(0): Enabled output eDP1

[   106.236] (II) intel(0): Output HDMI1 has no monitor section

[   106.236] (II) intel(0): Enabled output HDMI1

[   106.236] (--) intel(0): Using a maximum size of 256x256 for hardware cursors

[   106.236] (II) intel(0): Output VIRTUAL1 has no monitor section

[   106.236] (II) intel(0): Enabled output VIRTUAL1

[   106.236] (--) intel(0): Output eDP1 using initial mode 1600x900 on pipe 0

[   106.236] (==) intel(0): TearFree enabled

[   106.236] (==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[   106.236] (==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[   106.236] (II) Loading sub module "dri3"

[   106.236] (II) LoadModule: "dri3"

[   106.236] (II) Module "dri3" already built-in

[   106.236] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[   106.236] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   106.236] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[   106.236] (II) Loading sub module "present"

[   106.236] (II) LoadModule: "present"

[   106.236] (II) Module "present" already built-in

[   106.236] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[   106.236] (II) Unloading modesetting

[   106.236] (II) intel(0): SNA initialized with Kabylake (gen9) backend

[   106.236] (==) intel(0): Backing store enabled

[   106.236] (==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

[   106.236] (II) intel(0): HW Cursor enabled

[   106.236] (==) intel(0): DPMS enabled

[   106.236] (==) intel(0): Display hotplug detection enabled

[   106.236] (II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[   106.236] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i965

[   106.236] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: va_gl

[   106.236] (II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 DRI3 enabled

[   106.237] (II) intel(0): hardware support for Present enabled

[   106.237] (II) Initializing extension Generic Event Extension

[   106.237] (II) Initializing extension SHAPE

[   106.237] (II) Initializing extension MIT-SHM

[   106.237] (II) Initializing extension XInputExtension

[   106.237] (II) Initializing extension XTEST

[   106.237] (II) Initializing extension BIG-REQUESTS

[   106.237] (II) Initializing extension SYNC

[   106.237] (II) Initializing extension XKEYBOARD

[   106.237] (II) Initializing extension XC-MISC

[   106.237] (II) Initializing extension XFIXES

[   106.237] (II) Initializing extension RENDER

[   106.237] (II) Initializing extension RANDR

[   106.237] (II) Initializing extension COMPOSITE

[   106.237] (II) Initializing extension DAMAGE

[   106.237] (II) Initializing extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   106.237] (II) Initializing extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   106.237] (II) Initializing extension RECORD

[   106.237] (II) Initializing extension DPMS

[   106.237] (II) Initializing extension Present

[   106.237] (II) Initializing extension DRI3

[   106.237] (II) Initializing extension X-Resource

[   106.237] (II) Initializing extension XVideo

[   106.237] (II) Initializing extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   106.237] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[   106.242] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized i965

[   106.242] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[   106.242] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   106.242] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-DGA

[   106.242] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-DRI

[   106.242] (II) Initializing extension DRI2

[   106.244] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1600x900@60.0 on eDP1 using pipe 0, position (0, 0), rotation normal, reflection none

[   106.249] (II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 423 x 238

[   106.283] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Acer Wireless Radio Control (/dev/input/event7)

[   106.283] (**) Acer Wireless Radio Control: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   106.283] (**) Acer Wireless Radio Control: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[   106.283] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"

[   106.283] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/libinput_drv.so

[   106.284] (II) Module libinput: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   106.284]    compiled for 1.20.13, module version = 1.2.0

[   106.284]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[   106.284]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 24.1

[   106.284] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Acer Wireless Radio Control'

[   106.284] (**) Acer Wireless Radio Control: always reports core events

[   106.284] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event7"

[   106.284] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[   106.285] (II) event7  - Acer Wireless Radio Control: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[   106.285] (II) event7  - Acer Wireless Radio Control: device is a keyboard

[   106.286] (II) event7  - Acer Wireless Radio Control: device removed

[   106.335] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/10251229:00/input/input11/event7"

[   106.335] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Acer Wireless Radio Control" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[   106.336] (II) event7  - Acer Wireless Radio Control: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[   106.336] (II) event7  - Acer Wireless Radio Control: device is a keyboard

[   106.337] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event3)

[   106.337] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   106.337] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[   106.337] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Power Button'

[   106.337] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[   106.337] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event3"

[   106.337] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[   106.337] (II) event3  - Power Button: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[   106.337] (II) event3  - Power Button: device is a keyboard

[   106.337] (II) event3  - Power Button: device removed

[   106.365] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3/event3"

[   106.365] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[   106.366] (II) event3  - Power Button: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[   106.366] (II) event3  - Power Button: device is a keyboard

[   106.367] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event9)

[   106.367] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   106.367] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[   106.367] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Video Bus'

[   106.367] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[   106.367] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event9"

[   106.367] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[   106.367] (II) event9  - Video Bus: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[   106.368] (II) event9  - Video Bus: device is a keyboard

[   106.368] (II) event9  - Video Bus: device removed

[   106.418] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input13/event9"

[   106.418] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)

[   106.421] (II) event9  - Video Bus: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[   106.421] (II) event9  - Video Bus: device is a keyboard

[   106.423] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event0)

[   106.423] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   106.423] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   106.424] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event2)

[   106.424] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   106.424] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[   106.424] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Power Button'

[   106.424] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[   106.424] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

[   106.424] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[   106.426] (II) event2  - Power Button: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[   106.426] (II) event2  - Power Button: device is a keyboard

[   106.426] (II) event2  - Power Button: device removed

[   106.445] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input2/event2"

[   106.445] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[   106.447] (II) event2  - Power Button: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[   106.447] (II) event2  - Power Button: device is a keyboard

[   106.449] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event1)

[   106.449] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   106.449] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[   106.449] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Sleep Button'

[   106.449] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[   106.449] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

[   106.449] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[   106.451] (II) event1  - Sleep Button: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[   106.451] (II) event1  - Sleep Button: device is a keyboard

[   106.451] (II) event1  - Sleep Button: device removed

[   106.472] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1/event1"

[   106.472] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)

[   106.474] (II) event1  - Sleep Button: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[   106.474] (II) event1  - Sleep Button: device is a keyboard

[   106.476] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HD WebCam: HD WebCam (/dev/input/event8)

[   106.476] (**) HD WebCam: HD WebCam: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   106.476] (**) HD WebCam: HD WebCam: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[   106.476] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'HD WebCam: HD WebCam'

[   106.476] (**) HD WebCam: HD WebCam: always reports core events

[   106.476] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event8"

[   106.476] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[   106.479] (II) event8  - HD WebCam: HD WebCam: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[   106.479] (II) event8  - HD WebCam: HD WebCam: device is a keyboard

[   106.479] (II) event8  - HD WebCam: HD WebCam: device removed

[   106.535] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-7/1-7:1.0/input/input12/event8"

[   106.535] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HD WebCam: HD WebCam" (type: KEYBOARD, id 11)

[   106.536] (II) event8  - HD WebCam: HD WebCam: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[   106.536] (II) event8  - HD WebCam: HD WebCam: device is a keyboard

[   106.536] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SYNA7DB5:01 06CB:7DB7 Mouse (/dev/input/event5)

[   106.536] (**) SYNA7DB5:01 06CB:7DB7 Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[   106.536] (**) SYNA7DB5:01 06CB:7DB7 Mouse: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"

[   106.536] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'SYNA7DB5:01 06CB:7DB7 Mouse'

[   106.536] (**) SYNA7DB5:01 06CB:7DB7 Mouse: always reports core events

[   106.536] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"

[   106.536] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[   106.537] (II) event5  - SYNA7DB5:01 06CB:7DB7 Mouse: is tagged by udev as: Mouse Pointingstick

[   106.537] (II) event5  - SYNA7DB5:01 06CB:7DB7 Mouse: device is a pointer

[   106.538] (II) event5  - SYNA7DB5:01 06CB:7DB7 Mouse: device removed

[   106.598] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.1/i2c_designware.1/i2c-1/i2c-SYNA7DB5:01/0018:06CB:7DB7.0001/input/input8/event5"

[   106.598] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SYNA7DB5:01 06CB:7DB7 Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 12)

[   106.599] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"

[   106.599] (**) SYNA7DB5:01 06CB:7DB7 Mouse: (accel) selected scheme none/0

[   106.599] (**) SYNA7DB5:01 06CB:7DB7 Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[   106.599] (**) SYNA7DB5:01 06CB:7DB7 Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[   106.600] (II) event5  - SYNA7DB5:01 06CB:7DB7 Mouse: is tagged by udev as: Mouse Pointingstick

[   106.600] (II) event5  - SYNA7DB5:01 06CB:7DB7 Mouse: device is a pointer

[   106.602] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SYNA7DB5:01 06CB:7DB7 Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[   106.602] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   106.602] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   106.602] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SYNA7DB5:01 06CB:7DB7 Touchpad (/dev/input/event6)

[   106.602] (**) SYNA7DB5:01 06CB:7DB7 Touchpad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[   106.602] (**) SYNA7DB5:01 06CB:7DB7 Touchpad: Applying InputClass "libinput touchpad catchall"

[   106.602] (**) SYNA7DB5:01 06CB:7DB7 Touchpad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[   106.602] (**) SYNA7DB5:01 06CB:7DB7 Touchpad: Applying InputClass "Default clickpad buttons"

[   106.602] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[   106.602] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[   106.602] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   106.602]    compiled for 1.20.13, module version = 1.9.1

[   106.602]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[   106.602]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 24.1

[   106.602] (II) Using input driver 'synaptics' for 'SYNA7DB5:01 06CB:7DB7 Touchpad'

[   106.602] (**) SYNA7DB5:01 06CB:7DB7 Touchpad: always reports core events

[   106.602] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"

[   106.645] (II) synaptics: SYNA7DB5:01 06CB:7DB7 Touchpad: found clickpad property

[   106.645] (--) synaptics: SYNA7DB5:01 06CB:7DB7 Touchpad: x-axis range 0 - 1236 (res 12)

[   106.645] (--) synaptics: SYNA7DB5:01 06CB:7DB7 Touchpad: y-axis range 0 - 898 (res 12)

[   106.645] (II) synaptics: SYNA7DB5:01 06CB:7DB7 Touchpad: device does not report pressure, will use touch data.

[   106.645] (II) synaptics: SYNA7DB5:01 06CB:7DB7 Touchpad: device does not report finger width.

[   106.645] (--) synaptics: SYNA7DB5:01 06CB:7DB7 Touchpad: buttons: left double triple

[   106.645] (--) synaptics: SYNA7DB5:01 06CB:7DB7 Touchpad: Vendor 0x6cb Product 0x7db7

[   106.645] (--) synaptics: SYNA7DB5:01 06CB:7DB7 Touchpad: invalid pressure range.  defaulting to 0 - 255

[   106.645] (--) synaptics: SYNA7DB5:01 06CB:7DB7 Touchpad: invalid finger width range.  defaulting to 0 - 15

[   106.645] (**) Option "SoftButtonAreas" "50% 0 82% 0 0 0 0 0"

[   106.646] (--) synaptics: SYNA7DB5:01 06CB:7DB7 Touchpad: touchpad found

[   106.646] (**) SYNA7DB5:01 06CB:7DB7 Touchpad: always reports core events

[   106.688] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.1/i2c_designware.1/i2c-1/i2c-SYNA7DB5:01/0018:06CB:7DB7.0001/input/input9/event6"

[   106.688] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SYNA7DB5:01 06CB:7DB7 Touchpad" (type: TOUCHPAD, id 13)

[   106.689] (**) synaptics: SYNA7DB5:01 06CB:7DB7 Touchpad: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5

[   106.689] (**) synaptics: SYNA7DB5:01 06CB:7DB7 Touchpad: (accel) MaxSpeed is now 1.75

[   106.689] (**) synaptics: SYNA7DB5:01 06CB:7DB7 Touchpad: (accel) AccelFactor is now 0.131

[   106.689] (**) SYNA7DB5:01 06CB:7DB7 Touchpad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[   106.689] (**) SYNA7DB5:01 06CB:7DB7 Touchpad: (accel) acceleration profile 1

[   106.689] (**) SYNA7DB5:01 06CB:7DB7 Touchpad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[   106.689] (**) SYNA7DB5:01 06CB:7DB7 Touchpad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[   106.689] (--) synaptics: SYNA7DB5:01 06CB:7DB7 Touchpad: touchpad found

[   106.691] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SYNA7DB5:01 06CB:7DB7 Touchpad (/dev/input/mouse1)

[   106.691] (**) SYNA7DB5:01 06CB:7DB7 Touchpad: Ignoring device from InputClass "touchpad ignore duplicates"

[   106.692] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Front Headphone (/dev/input/event12)

[   106.692] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   106.692] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   106.693] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH HDMI/DP,pcm=3 (/dev/input/event13)

[   106.693] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   106.693] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   106.693] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH HDMI/DP,pcm=7 (/dev/input/event14)

[   106.693] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   106.694] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   106.694] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH HDMI/DP,pcm=8 (/dev/input/event15)

[   106.694] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   106.694] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   106.695] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH HDMI/DP,pcm=9 (/dev/input/event16)

[   106.695] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   106.695] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   106.696] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH HDMI/DP,pcm=10 (/dev/input/event17)

[   106.696] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   106.696] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   106.698] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event4)

[   106.698] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   106.698] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[   106.698] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[   106.698] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[   106.698] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event4"

[   106.698] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[   106.700] (II) event4  - AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[   106.700] (II) event4  - AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: device is a keyboard

[   106.702] (II) event4  - AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: device removed

[   106.735] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4/event4"

[   106.735] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 14)

[   106.738] (II) event4  - AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[   106.738] (II) event4  - AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: device is a keyboard

[   106.741] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PC Speaker (/dev/input/event11)

[   106.741] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   106.741] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   106.747] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Acer WMI hotkeys (/dev/input/event10)

[   106.747] (**) Acer WMI hotkeys: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   106.747] (**) Acer WMI hotkeys: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[   106.747] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Acer WMI hotkeys'

[   106.747] (**) Acer WMI hotkeys: always reports core events

[   106.747] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event10"

[   106.747] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[   106.749] (II) event10 - Acer WMI hotkeys: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[   106.749] (II) event10 - Acer WMI hotkeys: device is a keyboard

[   106.750] (II) event10 - Acer WMI hotkeys: device removed

[   106.785] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/virtual/input/input14/event10"

[   106.785] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Acer WMI hotkeys" (type: KEYBOARD, id 15)

[   106.787] (II) event10 - Acer WMI hotkeys: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[   106.787] (II) event10 - Acer WMI hotkeys: device is a keyboard

[   106.821] (EE) Failed to open authorization file "/var/run/sddm/{4aad0e5f-54bd-481a-976b-e0babe1ecf87}": No such file or directory

[   106.847] (II) event7  - Acer Wireless Radio Control: device removed

[   106.895] (II) event3  - Power Button: device removed

[   106.912] (II) event9  - Video Bus: device removed

[   106.958] (II) event2  - Power Button: device removed

[   106.985] (II) event1  - Sleep Button: device removed

[   107.002] (II) event8  - HD WebCam: HD WebCam: device removed

[   107.035] (II) event5  - SYNA7DB5:01 06CB:7DB7 Mouse: device removed

[   107.102] (II) event4  - AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: device removed

[   107.119] (II) event10 - Acer WMI hotkeys: device removed

[   107.140] (II) UnloadModule: "libinput"

[   107.140] (II) UnloadModule: "libinput"

[   107.140] (II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

[   107.140] (II) UnloadModule: "libinput"

[   107.140] (II) UnloadModule: "libinput"

[   107.140] (II) UnloadModule: "libinput"

[   107.140] (II) UnloadModule: "libinput"

[   107.140] (II) UnloadModule: "libinput"

[   107.140] (II) UnloadModule: "libinput"

[   107.141] (II) UnloadModule: "libinput"

[   107.207] (II) Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.

```

Gruß

Manfred

Hallo asturm - danke für den Tipp, das werde ich gleich einmal testen

----------

## ManfredB

Fazit:

Ich habe einen neuen User erstellt.

systemctl disable sddm

Nun lande ich zunächst auf tty, dann gebe ich

sddm ein, das Login-Fenster erscheint mit dem Namen des neuen Users.

Ich gebe das Passwort ein, doch der Login findet nicht statt.

Nun weiss ich nicht mehr weiter.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Ich habe nun doch noch einmal

systemctl enable sddm

eingegeben.

Eigentlich sollte der neue User nun problemlos auf dem Desktop landen, der noch gar nicht eingerichtet ist,

sondern Stück für Stück zum Ergebnis gebracht werden.

Doch was kommt? Das gleiche System mit weißem Viereck rechts oben und der Rest in Schwarz.

Irgendetwas scheint den Deskop auf dem Notebook nicht mehr zuzulassen.

Die Frage ist nur: was?

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## firefly

Wenn nichtmal sddm sauber startet dann ist irgendwas komplett kaputt bezüglich X11

----------

## ManfredB

Seltsam nur, daß es auf dem PC einwandfrei klappt und hier auf dem Notebook nicht.

Selbst die erst in diesem Monat installierten gentoo-unstable (systemd) starten nach dem

letzten Update mit 74 Paketen nicht mehr auf den Desktop.

Das ist doch mehr als seltsam.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## asturm

Das klingt nicht nach KDE Plasma Problem, somit stellt sich die Frage was sonst noch aktualisiert worden ist und vmtl. wo der Hardware (und somit Treiber-) Unterschied zwischen funktionierendem und nicht funktionierendem System liegt.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, wenn es der Desktop-PC mit nVidia Grafik wäre, dann könnte es am neuen nvidia-drivers-495er Beta-Treiber liegen - der hat nun kein Support mehr für Kepler Chipsätze.

Auf dem Notebook - bist du dir sicher dass das letzte @world Update komplett installiert wurde?

Vorschlag: Schau doch bitte (am besten nach einem frischen emerge --sync) noch mal via 

```
emerge -avuDU @world
```

 ob wirklich alle Pakete fehlerfrei merged wurden, oder ob da noch was offen ist.

----------

## ManfredB

Das habe ich schon nach Feststellung dieses Problems getan,

weil ich genau diesen Gedanken auch hatte: möglicherweise sind nicht alle Updates durchgelaufen.

Doch heute früh kam nur ein einziges neues Paket (kein Update).

Also liegt es daran nicht.

Ich habe eben eine Neuinstallation am PC auf das Notebook kopiert.

Auch da bin ich beim Starten des plasma-Desktops auf diesem merkwürdigen Platz gelandet.

Mein Fazit könnte inzwischen sein: alle unstable-Versionen auf dem Notebook löschen

und nur noch stable-Versionen zu nutzen.

Ob das der einzig richtige Weg ist, sei mal dahingestellt. Aber wenn es keine Lösung gibt,

was bleibt mir dann anderes übrig?

Schade - sehr schade sogar

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Nachtrag:

Diese Version von kde-frameworks wird ja eines Tages auch in gentoo-stable auftauchen,

und da habe ich die leise Befürchtung, daß dann kein gentoo mehr auf meinem Notebook läuft.

Und das wäre sehr traurig für mich, denn bisher komme ich mit gentoo bestens aus,

Aber: leise Befürchtungen sind auch nicht gerade vorantreibend.

Lassen wir es also zunächst beim Status quo, vielleicht wird ja beim nächsten großen Update

wieder alles gut.

In diesem Sinne

liebe Grüße an alle, die mir helfen wollten.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Ergebnis:

Alle gentoo-unstable (systemd) auf dem Notebook sind gelöscht.

Irgendwann kann ich vielleicht wieder einmal einen Versuch wagen,

eine NeuInstallation von gentoo-unstable (systemd) durchzuführen.

Aber das wird längere Zeit dauern.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## firefly

Also an den kde paketen kann es nicht liegen hab hier 

kde-framework 5.87.0

kde-plasma 5.22.5

kde-apps 21.08.2

am laufen und das ohne probleme.

Und durch die neuinstallation hast du nun die chance genommen das eigendliche Problem zu finden.

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo firefly!

Auf meinem PC gibt es kein Problem nach den großen Updates in den vergangenen Wochen.

Darüber bin ich auch sehr erleichtert nach dem Debakel auf dem Notebook.

Es ist richtig, daß ich nun nicht mehr herausfinden kann, woran es wirklich gelegen hat mit diesem seltsamen Ergebnis.

Aber ehrlich gesagt: ich hatte keine Lust mehr, dauernd diesen merkwürdigen Desktop zu sehen.

Es ist mir sogar schon der Gedanke gekommen, mir ein Notebook zuzulegen, das

1. mehr Leistung bringt

2. eines ist, das von gentoo erkannt wird - Acer ist es ja zB mit gentoo-sources nicht gelungen.

Aber dabei denke ich immer wieder; warum ein funktionierendes Notebook beiseite zu legen,

um viel Geld für ein neues auszugeben und mit allem wieder von vorne anzufangen - etwas übertrieben...

Aber nun ist es erst einmal so - und ich hoffe in nächster Zukunft auch gentoo-unstable auf dem Notebook wieder

nutzen zu können.

Geduld und Entspannung - das sind die Punkte, dich ich mir gesetzt habe.

Ich wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenende.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## mike155

Warum wechselst Du nicht einfach auf stable, wenn Du ein stabiles und problemloses Notebook haben möchtest?

Unstable ist etwas für Entwickler. Für erfahrene Anwender, die Fehler suchen und eigenständig lösen wollen bzw. können. Wenn Du das nicht machen willst, gehe nicht auf unstable!

Ich bin übrigens auch nicht auf unstable. Ich benutze stable. Für ein paar wenige Pakete, die mir wirklich wichtig sind, lasse ich mir über package.accept_keywords immer die neuste Version installieren.

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo mike155!

Genauso mache ich es - seit ich darauf aufmerksam gemacht wurde - auch:

gentoo-stable (systemd)

Und die Datei

package.accept_keywords

nutze ich auch mit Erfolg.

Nun kann ich wirklich zufrieden sein und muss mich nicht mit unstable auseinandersetzen.

Auf dem PC schon, dort gibt es bei unstable kein Problem mit dem Desktop.

Aber danke auch noch für diesen deutlichen Anstoß.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Nachtrag:

ich habe auf meinem PC eine NeuInstallation von gentoo-unstable (systemd) mit Einstellungen vom Notebook

durchgeführt,

Danach von der USB-SSD auf das Notebook kopiert und dann alle Einstellungen angepasst.

Start des Systems: wieder derselbe Desktop wie schon beschrieben.

Nun frage ich wirklich deutlich: Wieso komme ich nicht normal auf den plasma-Desktop?

Hat sich irgendetwas grundsätzlich an der Einrichtung geändert?

Anders kann ich das nicht verstehen.

Denn ich bin genau nach den Anleitungen in den WIKIs vorgegangen.

Ist möglicherweise etwas an sddm anders geworden?

Oder macht useradd -m -g users -s /bin/bash user 

Fehler in den Einstellungen im /home-Verzeichnis?

Es muss doch einen Grund geben,für diese Änderungen.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## pietinger

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Oder macht useradd -m -g users -s /bin/bash user 
> 
> Fehler in den Einstellungen im /home-Verzeichnis?

 

Nein, Fehler werden da nicht gemacht. Aber ich empfehle Dir den User mindestens in die Gruppen Audio und Video hinzuzufügen. Ich mache z.B.:

```
# useradd -m -g users -G wheel,audio,video,cdrom,usb,cdrw -s /bin/bash peter
```

Näheres ist auch am Anfang dieser Seite: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Finalizing

----------

## ManfredB

Wenn ich den User erstellt habe, öffne ich per mc immer /etc/group

und trage dort den User an genau den Stellen ein, die du da aufzählst.

Daran liegt es also nicht - meine Vermutung ist also falsch.

Aber es muss einen anderen Grund geben. warum ich nicht - wie bei gentoo-stable - erst auf einen

noch fast leeren Bildschirm gelange, den ich dann Schritt für Schritt ausfülle.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Marlo

 *pietinger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nein, Fehler werden da nicht gemacht. Aber ich empfehle Dir den User mindestens in die Gruppen Audio und Video hinzuzufügen. Ich mache z.B.:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das ist schon gut, aber reicht nicht.

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/SDDM#systemd

```

Graphical configuration is integrated in Plasma 5 system settings by installing kde-plasma/sddm-kcm:

root #emerge --ask kde-plasma/sddm-kcm

```

und natürlich:

```

It is likely the sddm user has not been added to the video group. Running the following command should fix the problem:

root #usermod -a -G video sddm
```

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo Marlo,

diese Dinge sind mir schon seit langem bekannt.

Sowohl sddm-kcm sind installiert,

als auch der User bei sddm.

Wenn das der Grund sein sollte für diesen merkwürdigen Desktop,

trifft es jedenfalls bei mir nicht zu,

Ich habe noch einen anderen Verdacht:

Da auf dem Notebook Intel vorhanden ist, könnte es auch an dem xf86-video-intel liegen,

Aber das ist nur eine Vermutung, vor allem, weil ich auf dem PC den nouveau-Treiber nutze,

und der macht keine Probleme.

Mir ist auch schon wayland in den Sinn gekommen, denn davon sind etliche Programme installiert.

Aber ich kann dazu nun überhaupt nichts sagen, weil ich von dieser Variante keine Ahnung habe.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Ergänzung:

Wenn ich auf diesem seltsamen Desktop lande, ist mir noch folgendes aufgefallen:

Der rechts oben sitzende weiße Kasten ändert sich schlagartig, wenn ich einen rechtsklick mit der Maus durchführe.

Dann ist die komplette Oberfläche von schwarz in weiß verwandelt.

Mehr passiert nicht, denn es ist nichts weiter zu sehen.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Marlo

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe noch einen anderen Verdacht:
> 
> Da auf dem Notebook Intel vorhanden ist, könnte es auch an dem xf86-video-intel liegen,
> ...

 

Also lass uns erst mal festhalten, dass "unstable" instabil heißt. Die Wiki-/Foren-/Dokumentations-Warnungen vor einem systemweiten nicht stabilen

Gebrauch scheinen zu stimmen. Dass heißt, die Gentoo Dokumentation stimmt.  :Smile: 

Dann würden es die hier anwesenden Forenteilnehme sicherlich Begrüßen, wenn du konkret zu deren Vorschlägen eine Antwort gibts. Zum Beispiel:

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vorschlag: Schau doch bitte (am besten nach einem frischen emerge --sync) noch mal via 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Und was hindert dich eigentlich daran, deinen X11-stack einschließlich intel / nouveau auf stable zu setzen?

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

mir ist nach allen Antworten, die bisher auf meine Fragen gekommen sind,

doch nun die Erkenntnis zurückgekehrt, daß ich bei gentoo-unstable immer wieder mit Problemen rechnen kann/muß.

Fazit also:

Ganz herzlichen Dank an alle, die sich hier geäußert haben.

Damit beende ich diesen Thread und bleibe auf dem Notebook erst einmal ganz bei stable.

Seid alle herzlich gegrüßt

von

ManfredLast edited by ManfredB on Tue Oct 26, 2021 3:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo Manfred,

nur eine vage Idee - eventuell könnte es am Grafiktreiber (xf86-video-intel) liegen.

Laut emerge --info ist nur VIDEO_CARDS="intel" gesetzt, das zieht den xf86-video-intel Treiber.

Vorschlag: Versuche mit deiner i5-7200U CPU mit integrierter Intel HD-Grafik 620 doch bitte mal den generischen Treiber, der schon im xorg-server mit dabei ist.

Ich denke laut https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Intel#Feature_support sollte (für Gen 9.5 Kaby Lake)

VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965 iris"

passender sein.

Setze/teste das bitte mal, baue die Änderungen mit einem "emerge -avuDU @world" ein, und dann ein "emerge av --depclean x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel"

und dann X und sddm neu starten (oder reboot tut es auch).

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo Josef.95,

ich habe das soeben durchgeführt.

Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, daß folgende Pakate reinstalliert wurden:

xorg-drivers

mesa

als update installiert:

systemd

Nun bin ich sehr gespannt, ob das funkioniert,

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Josef.95

Jo, wichtig ist aber auch das "emerge av --depclean x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel"

sprich, bitte nicht vergessen! :)

----------

## ManfredB

Ergebnis:

+++++++++++

Als ich nun das System neu gestartet habe, landete ich tatsächlich wieder auf dem normalen Desktop.

Nur ein Problem ist noch da:

ich kann nichts bewegen oder starten, selbst wenn ich eine Maus anschließe, die ich immer zur Verfügung habe, hat sich nichts bewegt.

Dann habe ich xf86-video-intel wieder installiert, und siehe da:

Alles funktioniert wieder.

Was ich hier schreibe, kommt vom plasma-desktop gentoo-unstable (systemd).

Ich kann nun tausend Dank sagen für diesen Schlüssel, der den Zugang geöffnet hat,

was bisher nicht möglich war.

Ganz liebe Grüße und hohen Respekt

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Korrektur:

Ich habe heute eine Neuinstallation durchgeführt.

Ein Paket ist mitinstalliert worden: synaptics.

Aber xf86-video-intel nicht.

Und trotzdem funktioniert jetzt alles ohne Einschränkungen.

Der Fehler war wohl bei einer älteren Version.

Nochmals vielen Dank!

Gruß

Manfred

----------

